

MeeGo: Nokia and Intel merge Maemo and Moblin - glymor
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/15/meego-nokia-and-intel-merge-maemo-and-moblin/

======
beamso
It seems like a premature announcement. No real roadmap as yet. Nokia reps are
saying that Maemo 6 is MeeGo compatible, but I've no idea if I can upgrade my
Nokia N900 to Maemo 6 either.

~~~
zokier
"The first release of MeeGo is expected in the second quarter of 2010 with
devices launching later in the year"

Doesn't sound premature to me

------
herval
So now Nokia is supposed to maintain 3 different smartphone OSes (Symbian,
Maemo and MeeGo) and brand all of them as "the best mobile OS ever"? Nice
strategy to fight Apple, Google and MS indeed...

------
glymor
I wonder if this means they are dropping plans to move Maemo to QT? Moblin is
Gnome/GTK based (as is Maemo currently) and Intel doesn't have Nokia's
crossplatform reasons to be committed to QT.

~~~
senko
From <http://meego.com/about/faq>

_MeeGo builds upon the Moblin core software platform and reference user
experiences, adding the Qt UI toolkit from Maemo._

------
moron4hire
I think it sounds like a great idea. We don't need a one-OS-per-vendor market.
Consolidating mobile OSes could be a very good thing.

------
JulianMorrison
Why did they have to name it after a H.P.Lovecraft critter?

